# Finallycold enough to do cheese



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2012)

So here ya go if you read from the top like a clock they are Chipole cheddare. 3 on right and center are reg chedder and the one at 9:00 is HABANERO PEPPER JACK  Yummy













cheese 10-6-12



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2012






Temp this morn at 9:00 was 35*













cheese 2 10-6-12



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2012






Thin blue smoke smoking with litle devils mix pellets took them off at around noon but

the ampst went for almost 6hrs TODD THIS THING IS GREAT













cheese 3 10-6-12



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2012


















cheese 4 10-6=12



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2012






even thou it was only 60 here today i had a temp spike and one of the chedders got too warm













shop 10-6-12



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2012






did this smoke today while I was doing the site prep to my new shop 24x30 Yahoo!!!!

will wait for two weeks and see how the taste

thanks for looking - Steve


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

That chipotle cheddar sounds awesome! Looks really good! That mini must really hold the heat good, I smoked some cheese last night @ 80* and my Widebody never went over 85*, but I did have 2 frozen 2 liters in it.

Let us know how it is when you slice it up!


----------



## roller (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice cheese smoke and now for the wait...I bought cheese today at Sam`s club to smoke..if I don`t eat it all up first...


----------



## thomas phillips (Oct 6, 2012)

Yummy! that is some great looking cheese!!!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 8, 2012)

Thomas Phillips said:


> Yummy! that is some great looking cheese!!!


Thanks Thomas


Roller said:


> Nice cheese smoke and now for the wait...I bought cheese today at Sam`s club to smoke..if I don`t eat it all up first...


Thanks Roller - damn waiting period


S2K9K said:


> That chipotle cheddar sounds awesome! Looks really good! That mini must really hold the heat good, I smoked some cheese last night @ 80* and my Widebody never went over 85*, but I did have 2 frozen 2 liters in it.
> 
> Let us know how it is when you slice it up!


I will let you know about the chipotle Cedder  I cant wait.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like they took on a nice smoke - you will be a happy camper in a couple of weeks


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like they took on a nice smoke - you will be a happy camper in a couple of weeks


Yes sir -


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Chipotle Cheddar sounds interesting! If I have any that softens when smoking, I just shred it.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 10, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Chipotle Cheddar sounds interesting! If I have any that softens when smoking, I just shred it.


Yes cant wait for the chipotle, it was cold enought that when I took it off the smoker it firmed right back up and I just sliced off that peice and made it square

agian and that piece of melted is in fridge also, cant let any of the goodness go to fast.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2012)

driedstick, morning.... It is refreshing to find some advantage to the cold weather... LOL


----------



## driedstick (Oct 10, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> driedstick, morning.... It is refreshing to find some advantage to the cold weather... LOL


Yes Dave it is, I just don't know if I wanted the cold to start this soon, Looks like a possible long winter, on the bright side we will have a long time to replenish our cheese stash LOL.


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

If you lived in Louisiana you would be ready for it....


----------



## driedstick (Oct 11, 2012)

Roller said:


> If you lived in Louisiana you would be ready for it....


How warm is it for ya down there??


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

Its been in the 70`s and 80`s but is cooling down to mid 30`s and high 50`s now...Have you tried any of your cheese yet ?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2012)

Roller said:


> Its been in the 70`s and 80`s but is cooling down to mid 30`s and high 50`s now...Have you tried any of your cheese yet ?


Not yet roller I think I have been giving more away than anything will try some this next weekend when I do some summer sausage or snack sticks.

I will let you know.


----------



## isosa (Nov 13, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> That chipotle cheddar sounds awesome! Looks really good! That mini must really hold the heat good, I smoked some cheese last night @ 80* and my Widebody never went over 85*, but I did have 2 frozen 2 liters in it.
> 
> Let us know how it is when you slice it up!


Hi s2k9k!

What's frozen? Do you freeze the water that goes in the water container in the smoker?

I got lost! Regards.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2012)

isosa said:


> Hi s2k9k!
> 
> What's frozen? Do you freeze the water that goes in the water container in the smoker?
> 
> I got lost! Regards.


Is what he means during the summer when it is hot you can cool your smoker down by either putting Ice in the water pan or you can fill up some old 1 liter pop bottles and freeze them and set them in the smoker keeps heat of smoker down and will not melt your cheese. just the metal of the smoker in summer gets hot. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## isosa (Nov 13, 2012)

ok, Thank you.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Roller said:


> Its been in the 70`s and 80`s but is cooling down to mid 30`s and high 50`s now...Have you tried any of your cheese yet ?


sorry ROller did not try this weekend I think I am being stingy but goin to smoke more today for xmas gifts


----------

